# Confiscation



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

I was curious about confiscation letters. I have heard that there are two types, one from Office of Foreign Assets Control and another more severe one. 

The reason this comes up is that a colleague of mine and I were talking, and he is from Ireland, and his brother has some issue with confiscated goods, not sure, was not drugs or anything like that, may have been food (I asked if they were cigars, he thinks sausages), but he had researched it, and started discussing it before a meeting in the office.

Is that true? Does that apply to cigars? Does it matter who confiscates your goods? Been doing some research, was not sure if anyone could educate me.......


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

the letters you hear folks talking about here pertain to cigars, specifically Cuban cigars. other penalties for other things, i personally don't know about.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Confiscation during shipment is primarily through US Customs, which is totally separate from OFAC. The OFAC letters are in regard to purchasing cuban cigars and violating the Trading with the Enemy Act. Confiscation and OFAC fines are not necessarily related to each other in any way.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

sidebar/
I wonder how the sniffing dogs sniffed out sausages... 
:bn


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Ahh, thank you. 

He always says the meats in Ireland are much better than the meat here in the states (along with the beer, as we serve it too cold to hide its terrible taste...lol).


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

What are Cuban cigars?:ss


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> What are Cuban cigars?


Huh? This is the Irish Sausage Forum, you must be lost.......


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Costa said:


> Ahh, thank you.
> 
> He always says the meats in Ireland are much better than the meat here in the states (along with the beer, as we serve it too cold to hide its terrible taste...lol).


:tpd:


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

That is right on the Customs letter vs. OFAC letter.

When travelling with meat or shipping meat, use the proper name of the sausage like Linguica or something rather than a general name like sausage or cheese. The inspector may not put two and two together and may let it slide... 

You friend is right on the goods from Ireland (or anywhere in Europe) being better.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> You friend is right on the goods from Ireland (or anywhere in Europe) being better.


That's a very broad statement. In my travels to Europe I would have to say that average food is better but the good stuff is about the same.

Oh, wait! I'm not trying to start another blind taste test!


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> Oh, wait! I'm not trying to start another blind taste test!


Unmarked sausages are on their way!:tu


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I can tell a Polish sausage from a kielbasa any day by eating them. Please send me unmarked sausages too. I <3 sausages.





Yes I know that a kielbasa is a Polish sausage.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

All kidding aside, have you ever had Portuguese linguica and chourico? To me, living a largely Portuguese community (and being half Portuguese), is the best. Put it on the grill, delicious. 

I may have to do a linguica and chourico bomb!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

duhman said:


> That's a very broad statement. In my travels to Europe I would have to say that average food is better but the good stuff is about the same.


Not sure I agree. The best of Europe can not be equaled in USA because of the laws concerning pasteurizing, etc... The old world techniques are limited to European distributions. Certainly many items like Proscuitto are the same as in USA, but we do not get a lot of stuff like horse that are popular and wonderful in Europe. Try finding Speck even at an Italian specialty store! The same can be said for cheese. Some of it sneaks through, but it is still illegal in USA (although it's in the cheese section at Whole Foods). Just finding a jamon with the hoof is a feat. Try finding jamon from the US that was fed on thyme... Never. I could go on all day with things that are common in Europe that are impossible or difficult to find here.

Not to say the opposite isn't true too. Go to Europe and you see things that are impossible to get there that are quite common here, but I think the scale leans to their side. One thing for instance is trying to buy auto parts in Switzerland. Autozone type places are just about non-existent.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> Not sure I agree. The best of Europe can not be equaled in USA because of the laws concerning pasteurizing, etc... The old world techniques are limited to European distributions. Certainly many items like Proscuitto are the same as in USA, but we do not get a lot of stuff like horse that are popular and wonderful in Europe. Try finding Speck even at an Italian specialty store! The same can be said for cheese. Some of it sneaks through, but it is still illegal in USA (although it's in the cheese section at Whole Foods). Just finding a jamon with the hoof is a feat. Try finding jamon from the US that was fed on thyme... Never. I could go on all day with things that are common in Europe that are impossible or difficult to find here.


Going to spend 3 weeks in Europe this May and June. You sound well traveled; any advice on "must try's"? I will be in Italy (Rome, Venice (3 days), Naples/Capri, Florence), Greece (Athens and Santorini), France (Nice), Croatia (Dubrovnik), and Barcelona for a few days.

Thanks for the input moses.....


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Not to say the opposite isn't true too. Go to Europe and you see things that are impossible to get there that are quite common here, but I think the scale leans to their side. One thing for instance is trying to buy auto parts in Switzerland. Autozone type places are just about non-existent.


My German (now cross-border Swiss because of taxes) friend always goes home with boxes of stuff he can't get there at reasonable prices. He even bought a car here. He says it's cheaper to buy a Mercedes here and have it shipped there.

Like cigars, if I find a sausage I like I tend to stick with it until the source goes away. Then I have to try different ones until I find a new favorite. Right now I don't have a favorite. Mostly, it's store-made from a local grocery store or deli.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Costa said:


> Going to spend 3 weeks in Europe this May and June. You sound well traveled; any advice on "must try's"? I will be in Italy (Rome, Venice (3 days), Naples/Capri, Florence), Greece (Athens and Santorini), France (Nice), Croatia (Dubrovnik), and Barcelona for a few days.
> 
> Thanks for the input moses.....


I would try everything you can from deli's and street food. Simple food at stands. Must try horse, both fillets and sausages! In Spain, try all the pork products you can. I do not like a lot French food, but all of the sides, cheeses, etc... are wonderful. Italy and Spain, you can't lose; try it all. Naples of course the pizza... I'd stay away from fancy dining and go where the locals go, even if it's off the beaten path. It will save you money too.

Try the local beer for each area. Greek and Croatia wines may be on the unique side as they are not well imported to USA.

I like to check out the disco/bar scene in every city I can. Try the upscale bars too.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Costa said:


> All kidding aside, have you ever had Portuguese linguica and chourico? To me, living a largely Portuguese community (and being half Portuguese), is the best. Put it on the grill, delicious.
> 
> I may have to do a linguica and chourico bomb!


I live off of those. Gaspars, Fargoza, Amarals... New Bedford and Fall River all the way! I grew up on the Cape where everyone is Portuguese, mostly from Azores though. Can't forget the Favish and Malasadas!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

duhman said:


> My German (now cross-border Swiss because of taxes) friend always goes home with boxes of stuff he can't get there at reasonable prices. He even bought a car here. He says it's cheaper to buy a Mercedes here and have it shipped there.


I am working on exporting Street Bikes (Ninjas, R1's etc) to Switzerland. We plan to ship a container of 7-10 bikes and am working on the Customs/Taxes with my Customs Broker as I type. The dollar is down, and they get top dollar for bikes in CH.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> I live off of those. Gaspars, Fargoza, Amarals... New Bedford and Fall River all the way! I grew up on the Cape where everyone is Portuguese, mostly from Azores though. Can't forget the Favish and Malasadas!


Ahhh, now you're speaking my language.....lol. Was born in New Bedford.

Horse? As in Mr. Ed? Interesting, I will have to give that a shot.

Strangest thing I have ever had was raw whale while in Tokyo, so horse may surpass that.....

Thanks again for that input!!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Costa said:


> Ahhh, now you're speaking my language.....lol. Was born in New Bedford.
> 
> Horse? As in Mr. Ed? Interesting, I will have to give that a shot.
> 
> ...


"Costa" - of course you were born in New Biege with a name like that.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> New Biege


Haha!!! Local lingo at its best.................


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

I used to live in Fall River, and I am half Portuguese from Ct.

You are both making me laugh!:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm from that area as well - grew up in Newport - my niece is marrying a fine young man from Fall River with the last name of Souza - I have a lot of meories of great Portugese food growing up in that area.

I remember eating lots of chourico grinders in high school. When I went to college in Worcester I couldn't find one for the life of me.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Costa said:


> Huh? This is the Irish Sausage Forum, you must be lost.......


Cuban-Irish sausage...?


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't know if you know or not, but Canadian sausage is the largest.


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

welcome to the sausage and cheese forum.....:r


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, now this thread got hi-jacked so badly it should be in the food forum. 

Mosesbotl is right, as usual. However, I find that meat (steak) is almost unbeatably good here. the only places I have had meet from that was as good (but not better) were Switzerland and Argentina. But if I think of Germany, the top quality steak we get there is by far not as good as here, and forget about steak in France. We have wonderful roasts for example in Germany but steaks are decent at best and I am spoiled now.

Switzerland is kind of the promised land in terms of food quality the produce be it dairy, grain, meat or whatever is of an incredibly high quality. Butter also costs three times of what it costs here, though. But we aren't talking about prices.

I also like Peanut butter a lot. I have a great choice here and really good stuff. Forget about that in Europe.

Quality of everyday vegetables is also possibly better here than in Germany and France and England (for sure). Moreover, you can get a lot of stuff frozen here that tastes very good and is cheaper than fresh, plus it is often healthier because actually fresher. In D and F, frozen stuff costs more.

Now, almost everything that is processed i.e. not the pure product e.g. jam, cheese, yogurt, sausage, bread will be much better in Europe than it is here. Sorry to say so. It is just a matter of 500 years more experience and continuity as well as some harder laws on what you can actually call cheese for example.

Till


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

Sausage Bomb sent
DC 12947 324410 388662


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

jack7382 said:


> I used to live in Fall River, and I am half Portuguese from Ct.
> 
> You are both making me laugh!:tu


Another half-Portuguese checking in! Didn't know we were so well represented here at CS!


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> Another half-Portuguese checking in! Didn't know we were so well represented here at CS!


This thread has gone from confiscation letters, horse meat, Portuguese sausages, and nationality's...lol


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Its not the letter that one should worry about. Its what _may_ possibly follow the letter that one should worry about.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> Its what _may_ possibly follow the letter that one should worry about.


Fines?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

My buddy got one of the "bad" letters. I believe they are acting like the IRS. They are asking for proof as to what was purchased overseas on a specific date. He thinks this ones probably going to involve court costs down the line if that tells you anything.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Another half-Portuguese checking in! Didn't know we were so well represented here at CS!


Tudo alegria!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

poker said:


> My buddy got one of the "bad" letters. I believe they are acting like the IRS. They are asking for proof as to what was purchased overseas on a specific date. He thinks this ones probably going to involve court costs down the line if that tells you anything.


I'm far from an expert on this, but do have some experience with OFAC regarding travel infractions and can say that normally the burden of proof is on them and many times a standard reply letter can be found and many cases go unfined.

As far as the travel part goes, you will normally be flagged at customs, but can't say how the post will work once you are "noticed".


----------

